# St. Pete to P'Cola



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

I know someone has made the trip before. Any pointers on where to stop & fuel up in Carrabelle? We are going down to St. Pete to look at an Albemarle the weekend after next and we hopefully will be buying it now that the Bella is sold. Just trying to do a little research for the ride back. Thanks fellas!!

Bob


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Can't help you with your question but would love to follow your journey here. Post a daily report if you have time.


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

We will definitely do that. I'm anxious to get on the open water. Hopefully it will be a great adventure without a bunch of unforseen conditions!!

Bob


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I recently crossed the gulf from Boca Grande to Cape San Blas. We stayed at the Port St. Joe marina. It's a beautiful marina, some covered slips for transients. Fuel and a really good restaurant on site. It will be a lot shorter run from St. Pete.

Google Port St. Joe Marina I'm sure they have a website.

Have a great trip.

You will be crossing the Florida Middle Grounds.............Great Fishing........Take some tackle!!!

http://www.psjmarina.com


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Good luck on the Albermarle


----------



## gamefisherman (Oct 6, 2007)

Bella,

I made the jump from St. Pete to Carabelle. As I remember it was about 180 miles. The main marina in Carabelle is really nice (fuel, showers, a motel/condo on site). But, if I did it again, I would ease west along the way and stretch for Bay Point Marina in Panama City. That leg from Carabelle to Panama City is pretty far as you have to go out and around Cape San Blas. Good luck and, if you can, borrow or rent a satellite phone. I did and felt a lot better about it. About midway between Tampa and Carabelle you are in no-man's land with little boat traffic.


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey fishead, what do you mean by cheap?? Are you talking about delivery or what ??


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for all the info fellas! Any name on people who rent satellite phones around Pensacola? I think we're going to try to aim for P.C. and re-fuel there, stretch our legs, and ease on home! I'm thinking it's going to take us about 20 hrs. total driving time. Hopefully the weather will cooperate with us! Any other suggestions on good marinas in P.C.?

Bob


----------



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

Fuel dock in the river at Carrabelle is good, but if you can make Carrabelle you can probably make Apalach, fuel up in the river just north of the bridge, go up river through Lake Wimico and pop out the barge canal at St. Joe. If you leave Clearwater and weather turns you around, suggest DO NOT go to Cedar Key (which on paper mayappear like a good alternative), but am told Steinhatchee has good depth access and fuel dock with actual pumps. Safe trip and have made trip many times so feel free to call.


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks Capt Pat. We went down and looked at the boat. The electroics were the originals that came on the boat in 1991. The radar didn't work and the upper helm had no functioning electronics at all. They didn't want to negotiate and we walked away. We found a beter boat closer to home and we're having it surveyed this week. Thanks for all the input fellas!! I appreciate it alot.

Bob


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

oh come on now! spill the beans!! what kind of boat??!!


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

It's a 1992 32'Luhrs Convertible. They're asking less for it than they were the Albemarle and it has newer electronics!! Don't want to jinx it though, survey coming up so it's not a done deal yet.Hopefully it will be a clean survey. It's been killing us to not have a boat the past few months! 

Bob


----------

